# Formater Clé usb pour installer iso EEExubuntu



## Nyk-0 (6 Décembre 2009)

Hello

donc voila, je cherche à savoir comment faire pour pouvoir installer le fichier ISo bootable sur ma clé usb.
D'habitude, lorsque j'avais installé snow leo en bêta, je suis donc passé par l'utilitaire de disque, restaurer, deposé glissé le fichier iso de snow leo, laissé graver et puis voila.
Mais la en l'occurence, quand j'amene mon Iso linux, ce dernier ne peut pas s'insérer dans la zone ou devrait s'afficher le nom de l'iso. En mode manuel, quand j clique sur ajouter, il ne me met pas mon Iso en surbrillance.

Auriez vous une solution à me proposer ?


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2009)

Tu dois pouvoir utiliser _dd_ comme indiqué ici.


----------

